# Ayahuasca



## dedwards (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been depersonalized since I was 13 years old, when I smoked pot for the first time. It was an indescribably intense psychedelic mindfuck that left me with a feeling, deep in my gut, that I was somehow forever changed. Turns out to have been the case. I drifted away from myself and reality for a couple years, before my level of dissociation plateaued at about age 16. I'm 21 now, in college.

While I understand that looking for a quick fix for dp is unhelpful (because there isn't one), I was drawn to the idea of doing ayahusaca. After reading a fair amount about the substance, it seemed to me that it was somehow different from other psychedelics. It is viewed as a medicine, for its healing powers, and it seems to have the potential to strip away mental layers of bullshit and artifice-the ego, if you will-and get to a deeper, more spiritual experiential plane. My mother did it about a month ago, with a legit shaman who happens to live in the area, and found it a profound healing experience. She came to terms with childhood traumas and other emotional baggage, and she felt a connection with the divine that has stayed with her since; it was a very real healing experience.

Anyways, after researching ayahuasca, hearing my mother's experiences, and reading the accounts on this thread (http://www.dpselfhel...perience/�--the only place on the internet, incidentally, that has anything to say about the interaction between depersonalization and ayahuasca), I decided (against the advice of a psychiatrist, who said I should avoid psychedelics at all costs), to actually drink some ayahuasca with said shaman.

I did this yesterday. I showed up at his place and we got right to it. The ayahuasca is of high and consistent potency, as it's all brewed by experts on the island of Maui for consumption by members of the Santo Damie church (who take the medicine as their religious sacrement in periodic rituals). I had previously met with the shaman, described my depersonalization and what I was looking for-to feel connected with myself and the rest of the world, to experience real emotions, etc.-and he mentioned that he has treated many people with similar experiences, and that I would need a strong dose to break through the strong barriers my mind has erected.

So, I drank two ounces of the stuff, which, for most people, would be plenty to cross what he referred to as the "threshold", a level of intoxication past which total ego-death is achieved. Half an hour later, I felt tingly and a little high (kind of like coming up on MDMA), but I was still very much "me" (or atleast the removed sense of self that constitutes my daily depersonalized experience). "You must have a very high tolerance," he said, and gave me another ounce to drink again. I did this five times, by the end of the evening consuming three or four times more than a typical strong dose.

I felt very disoriented, my thoughts were jumbled, the passage of time was a little bizarre, and, as all the drinks compounded in my empty gut ( having fasted for the past 24 hours), I couldn't help but feel a strong sense of unease, a kind of primal discomfort or anxiety, not directed at anything in particular. I was feeling all of these things, but I was still in my ego, or at least viewing my ego from afar in the way that I have since I've been depersonalized.

We talked, me and the shaman, about my life, and all sorts of things. Sometimes it was hard to form thoughts and complete sentences, but altogether it wasn't too different from a normal therapeutic discussion. The shaman was completely amazed that I was still able to hold a conversation after drinking so goddamned much ayahuasca. At the end of the four-hour-long session, he told me that I had a profoundly atypical reaction. He said that in his two decades of administering ayahuasca (to hundreds and hundreds of individuals), I'm the first person he's ever seen drink that much and not be "totally floored".

I asked what he thought it meant, and he said that I have a massive amount of inner strength, which resists the medicine more strongly than he's ever seen. This "inner strength" is what has erected such strong depersonalized barriers to my moment-to-moment experience of existence. He said he'd like to have another session with me, and to give me even more, but I'm hesitant because the experience was so profoundly uncomfortable. He wasn't quite sure why I experienced that sense of unease, but he thinks it means something, and wants to discuss it with me further. I've done mushrooms before and it was the same thing, jumbled thoughts, directionless anxiety.

Anyways, in conclusion, ayahuasca did not cure my depersonalization, nor did it make it any worse. What it did do is reaffirm the fact that I have extremely atypical reactions to psychedelics (which, obviously, caused me to depersonalize in the first place), and that I have some profound strength, deep down. My depersonalization has estranged me from this core, and it's sufficiently strong that neither ayahuasca-nor probably any other substance-will be able to hack away at the barriers it has put up. Rather, I have to work, day by day, with self-compassion, acceptance, through physical activities and creative projects, to reunite "me" (the observer me) with the inner strength that lies within.

It sounds like ayahuasca was very helpful for a couple people on the thread I provided the link for, so I'm hesitant to draw any grand conclusions about the interaction of ayahuasca with the depersonalized mind. I am interested, however, to hear about all of your reactions to psychedelics in general. Are they as atypical (and generally as uncomfortable) as mine?

Much love. I wish you all the best in your journeys.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey I did ayahuasca... It's really just trial and error just keep trying until you find the right dosage


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

You also need to unlearn the patterns in your thinking that led to DP, cause if you don't, youll get cured only to find yourself having lots of tension building up again.


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Ayahuasca can get you out of the classic DP symptoms. But in order to truly recover you need to really change the way you think and behave. If this goes unadressed you will probably get depersonalized again. DP is a chance to restart, to notice a problem and to start FRESH. And getting DP again isnt even the real problem.

The real problem is getting "personalized" after the ayahuasca trip, and continuing to live a sad, dependent, goalless life for as much time as you can until you develop DP/other symptoms again.

Break the cycle, nothing works unless you do.


----------



## david78888 (Sep 3, 2014)

I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.

_____________________________________________________
16singhar
How to get rid of back acne
Extreme weight loss tips
Fastes way to lose weight
Free workout plans for women and men
Lower back exercises for men and women
Best shoulder exercises for men and women
Components of physical fitness


----------

